

TransformJS – Exposing Transforms to JavaScript - johnbender
http://blog.sproutcore.com/transformjs-exposing-transforms-to-javascript/

======
arbales
Nice.

The ability to use transforms without constructing huge stylesheets for
x-browser compatability is nice.

Thusfar, I've been using Compass helpers to accomplish things like this —
although since you can manipulate the rest of your styling with jQuery, it's
nice to have the ability to work with transforms as well.

